# The Adventure Begins



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Picked up the Mini on the way back from Scotland


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice Andrew might have been better in Blue and white :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Very nice Andrew might have been better in Blue and white :wink:


I don't know I buy a blue car and you take mick I buy a white car and you say it woul look better in blue :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Andrew might have been better in Blue and white :wink:
> ...


Its just one of the better local Football teams in the northeast play in blue and white


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

White (is it Pepper White) looks superb a really good colour. If I'm totally honest and of course this is just a personal note, I really don't like the wheels. They just don't look right to me for some reason. NOT a reason to not buy the car though. 

Congrats.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Only away from home :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A question ,,, the tints , can you not have the side windows done anymore ? not even a light tint ???


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just had a look at a tinting website and it say you cant tint the front windows at all.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ResB said:


> White (is it Pepper White) looks superb a really good colour. If I'm totally honest and of course this is just a personal note, I really don't like the wheels. They just don't look right to me for some reason. NOT a reason to not buy the car though.
> 
> Congrats.


I know what you mean but they are the best of a bad bunch :? and yes its pepper white.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > White (is it Pepper White) looks superb a really good colour. If I'm totally honest and of course this is just a personal note, I really don't like the wheels. They just don't look right to me for some reason. NOT a reason to not buy the car though.
> ...


Slap a set of these on it:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jbell said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > ResB said:
> ...


Slap a set of these on it:







[/quoteNow where would he get a set of those I wonder :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice car and colour. The wheels, are they made out of horseshoes :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nice car - but it needs some white stripes on the roof....

Or a number 9. :idea:

Actually, I like the wheels.

We need to get some more for ours as it looks somewhat underwheeled on the 15"s it came with.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Lovely car, Andy. Congrats.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Kell said:


> Actually, I like the wheels.


Looks like someone thought that a few upside down horseshoes would look great. ....how wrong they were. :-* Just my own personal taste that's all

"I'm not dissing ya new ride" (that's street talk apparently)


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


I have no idea :lol: :lol:

We can also do the 17" 5 Spoke and 18" "Works" wheels


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

jbell - Can you get Porsche OEM wheels at a decent price by any chance?


----------



## lofty (Apr 3, 2007)

Looks 8) The best colour combo imo.What are the differences between the mk1 and mk2 I still cant spot them?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

lofty said:


> Looks 8) The best colour combo imo.What are the differences between the mk1 and mk2 I still cant spot them?


The front and interior are different Aynone on here with a MkI mini want to post a photo?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

ResB said:


> jbell - Can you get Porsche OEM wheels at a decent price by any chance?


No-one can, only reps of the 997 Turbo wheel


----------



## penfold (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks just like my other halfs' except for different wheels...


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

very nice indeed 8) congratulations 



wallsendmag said:


> lofty said:
> 
> 
> > Looks 8) The best colour combo imo.What are the differences between the mk1 and mk2 I still cant spot them?
> ...


this is my old R53 Cooper S Works and my R56 Cooper S


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Picked up the Mini on the way back from Scotland


 just spotted this Andrew very nice, wonder why you picked the white & black :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Picked up the Mini on the way back from Scotland
> ...


I wonder :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


I did here you thought the licence was cheaper :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You mean it isn't :evil: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just thought that I'd put a picture of the interior on as well


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Just thought that I'd put a picture of the interior on as well


That's what I love about Mini, you an spec it so individually right down to the last detail! For example, my car is the same colour combo as yours outside however inside they are totally different:

1. I went for the black 1/2 leather seats instead of cream
2. I went for the fluid silver dash instead of piano black
3. I de-ticked (is that a word?!?) the box for the chrome rings


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

1255 miles as of today ,now the fun really begins 8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> 1255 miles as of today ,now the fun really begins 8)


Mines only done 2200 miles since I got it in October.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > 1255 miles as of today ,now the fun really begins 8)
> ...


Surely not !

Ours is up to 15k now, nicely loosened up and returning nigh on 40mpg


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

chrome rings with the black/white goes well - very retro 8)

looking at minis (jcw S) right now so much choice!


----------

